# Used utility poles OK for piers?



## catalekid (Jan 23, 2011)

I am beginning the process of building a small 16 X 24 cabin and want to build on 12 piers set 42" into the ground. 

What health risks will be involved if I purchase used utility poles and cut into lengths for the piers?

Will these risks be due to long term exposure or others such as when cutting to length?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not that many health risks (other than the usual hazards from cutting the wood) if you won't be planting edible crops near the piers. But you will eventually have a termite problem if you place the wood in direct contact with the soil.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Concrete or stone piers would be better, IMO.
You could build them cheaply, though not as fast. 

Those powerpoles are going to rot out sooner or later.


----------



## jander3 (Feb 20, 2011)

I also think you are better off digging some holes and using sack-crete for the footings. Put the poles on top of the footings.

http://peelinglogs.blogspot.com/2008/09/blog-post_21.html

http://peelinglogs.blogspot.com/2008/10/peeling-and-cutting-stumps.html

If you can keep the posts dry and off the ground, you can get by with just about any type of wood. I used Red Oak and just coated the bottom with motor oil (new...we no longer slap on the used oil...too many nasty things in it).


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Utility poles, around here, are treated with creosote. In the summertime, the smell is overwhelming. 

I'd never consider using them for any kind of human housing. Unless one is living in a culvert, or under a bridge. Without a good foundation, the rest of the house is suspect. 

I have a deck supported with old utility poles... wish I didn't.


----------

